# Schlauchboot + Siebdruckplatte + Bootsstuhl



## xaru (23. November 2013)

Moin,

nachdem mir Google nicht wirklich etwas nützliches ausgespuckt hat muss ich nun meine Frage doch hier Stellen.

Ich hab ein Plastimo Annexe 270, original mit dem Lattenboden. Ist ziemlich instabil wenn man mal stehen möchte. 

Nun hab ich mir überlegt Siebdruckplatten zuschneiden zu lassen und die Seiten zu versiegeln. Ansich denke ich sollte das kein Problem sein, für andere Meinungen bin ich natürlich offen.

Jetzt das eigentliche Problem, ich sitze meistens hinten auf dem Schlauch, Sitzbank ist so gut wie nie drin weil zu weit weg vom E-Motor. Wenn ich dann mal 3 Stunden unterwegs bin, tut mir mein Rücken so sch*** weh. 

Da hab ich mir überlegt wenn ich eh einen "festen" Boden rein haben möchte, gleich einen Bootsstuhl zu verbauen. 
Nun weiß ich aber nicht ob ich den Teller direkt auf die Siebdruckplatte bauen kann, muss man diese noch verstärken, nicht das der Teller wo der Bootstuhl drauf kommt ausbricht.

Außerdem die Frage welchen Stuhl? Muss komplett zerlegbar sein da ich keinen Trailer oder anderes zum transport habe und das Boot jedes mal aufgepumpt wird. Empfehlungen immer her 

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten#h


----------



## grubenreiner (25. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Siebdruckplatte + Bootsstuhl*

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht genau wie ne Siebdruckplatte aussieht, ich habe für den nachträglichen Boden in meinem Metzelker OSB Platten genommen, die guten Harzimprägnierten. Bisher auch nach 3 Tagen im Wasser keine Probleme.

Zum Stuhl kann ich nichts sagen, da kenn ich mich gar nich aus.


----------



## GeorgeB (25. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Siebdruckplatte + Bootsstuhl*

Siebdruckplatten sind erheblich stabiler und wasserbeständiger als OSB. Man nennt sie ja auch "Wagenbauplatten", weil sie auch zur Herstellung von Anhängern verwendet werden.

Reicht es nicht einfach einen niedrigen aber stabilen und guten Angel/Klappstuhl darauf zu stellen? Man kann ihn ja mit Klemmhaltern während der Angelei fixieren.


----------



## AlexM (25. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Siebdruckplatte + Bootsstuhl*

Also ich habe mir auf eine Sitzkiepe aus Holz einen kleinen Sitz geschraubt. Hat sich bisher bewährt, fahren inzwischen mit 2 Personen und 2 Sitzkiepen. Es ist relativ bequem, wir können die Positionen während der Fahrt bzw. zum Angeln entsprechend anpassen und das Material ist sicher verstaut. |stolz:


----------



## esox1000 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Siebdruckplatte + Bootsstuhl*

Hallo

ich habe mir in mein Schlauchboot, ist allerding ein RIB also mit
Festrumpf auch eine 10mm Siebdruckplatte die mit Marineteppich beklebt wurde eingebaut, und darauf die Konsole des Sitzes mit auf der Unterseite eingeschlagene Muttern http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/110295515054?lpid=91&_configDebug=ViewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true
mit passenden Schrauben bündig verschraubt.
Der Sitz steht bombenfest ist höhenverstellbar und damit lässt sich prima vertikal fischen.

Gruß esox


----------



## xaru (25. November 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot + Siebdruckplatte + Bootsstuhl*

Hey,

ja genau so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt Esox1000:m 

Das mit so nem Klappstuhl geht nicht so wirklich, dafür ist das Boot zu schmal, müsste den nach vorne ausrichten und dann komm ich nicht mehr an den E-Motor.

Die Platten sind schon bestellt und das mit dem Teppich gefällt mir auch recht gut! Den Stuhl werd ich mir bei MyBait besorgen denke ich, einbauen dann, wenn es klappt leicht versetzt das ich mit dem Sitz evtl. über den Schlauch komme damit für die Füße mehr Platz ist.


----------

